# Power Supply works(?), Computer does not turn on[RESOLVED]



## joemamahunt (May 16, 2007)

My computer will not turn on after an outlet cable that the computer power cord was connected to, seems to have broke and is giving partial electricity every now & then. I have been running tests and trying to figure out why it does not turn on for a full day now and here are the things I discovered:

- I opened up the power supply, and watched it while turning on the computer. I hear a spark-click and another, while the fan goes to spin but immidiatly is stopped, all in under a second. And that is the power on status, it is all it does. It seems as if it starts but then is being backfired.

- On the bottom board of the power supply, on GT3 and GT4 tiny cylinder-like fuses/things (that have a red line on one end and a black line on the other), spark when I very slowly connect the computer to the outlet. Is that normal or is that an electrical leak over a fried part of the board?

- The LAN and interior light both light up when the computer is connected to the outlet, meaning the power supply is not dead? The light up green.


I do not know what to try or how to test for what. And surely do not know what is going on. My guess would be a broken fuse in the power supply if there is one?

There were other electronics connected to this damaged cable, all work perfectly fine, including the computer monitor, peakers, and subwoofer.

Oh and the computer is a Sony VAIO VGC-RA820G that I have had ever since it came out, 2-4 years?

Any help or suggestions? 
Maybe someone had the same thing happen to them?
:4-dontkno 

I need to get this PC up and running ASAP as I have a project due this week and already am very behind schedule, so any help at all is greatly appriciated.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Power Supply works(?), Computer does not turn on*

I think you need to have our hardware team investigate this. I'll get your post moved to the relevant area where our hardware team can investigate.


----------



## joemamahunt (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Power Supply works(?), Computer does not turn on*

Ok, thanks.

(Yeah, I wasen't sure where to post about this)


I have found an unsolved thread with the same exact problem:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/computer-not-turning-on-155149.html


With more testing done, turns out the power cable is giving a steady 121, meaning this was the computer itself, not the cable. Making this even more weirder.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Power Supply works(?), Computer does not turn on*

Sounds as if you need a power supply. Do you notice any leaking or bulged capacitors on the motherboard?
Listen, be very careful opening up a power supply, These supplies will retain a charge even after the computer is off, and they are unplugged.


----------



## joemamahunt (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Power Supply works(?), Computer does not turn on*

The motherboard looks fine, nothing unusual, everything looks fine.
The only thing I've noticed was those 2 things in the power supply that spark. (inside the clear cylinder-shaped thing though) I still don't know if that's normal.

I took extra caution with the power supply, as I know how serious it is.

A new power supply would be my guess as well, however if a power supply would be busted, how would it provide power for the LAN light and motherboard light? :xolconfus


----------



## joemamahunt (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Power Supply works(?), Computer does not turn on*

I took it to a local computer repair place, they tried another power supply on it and it works. 

It was the power supply. 
(They'll custom install a new power supply because stupid Sony as we all know makes cases only for their own parts)
- New Power Supply: $45
- Labor because of Sony: $35
- Having my computer back and with no data missing: Priceless :tongue: 


Hooray. Thanks for your help. 

I have a little question though. 
If I would buy a nice new computer case, would I be able to take out all the hardware from my Sony VAIO VGC-RA820G and put it all in the case? Or would sony also have something to prevent me from doing that?

I may as well just wait and then custom build my own computer with all new parts.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Power Supply works(?), Computer does not turn on*



> If I would buy a nice new computer case, would I be able to take out all the hardware from my Sony VAIO VGC-RA820G and put it all in the case? Or would sony also have something to prevent me from doing that?


Chances are the motherboard won't line up with the I/O ports and or mounting locations.

You could have trouble mounting the psu

The case switch could also be a problem.

I agree with you wait and build your own next time


----------



## joemamahunt (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Power Supply works(?), Computer does not turn on*

Yeah, thought so.

Hmm.. this new 500W power supply sure is louder than my stock 364W.
My stock one was nearly silent, coulden't really tell if my computer was on or not. Oh well.

I'll just start saving up for a quad-core and a nice graphics card see where that takes me.


----------

